# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Adverse Reaction to Testosterone Pellet

## ellen6940

I had been given a Testosterone pellet March 2009 and again August 2009. Approximately 1 week the August administration, I began to feel very weak, lethargic, and had to abandon all athletic activities. I had been working out or playing tennis 3 or 4 times weekly. I also noticed an increase in weight gain more pronounced in the upper body, including the bust, sides, back, and upper abdomen. My bra size went from 34 F to 34 G, but gain was not attractive, as there was plenty of fat extending over the bra lines. Some threads have suggested use of testosterone for weight loss; but also cite studies indicating adipose upper body weight gain. I am perplexed. I have worked very hard to keep healthy and maintain a healthy lifestyle; but feel there is a relationship between the administration of the testosterone and the lethargy, upper body weight gain. I am wondering what you think of my experience with testosterone. The pellet was inserted last August 2009 and is expected to have effects for 4 to 6 months. I am gaining some energy but would like any suggestions you may give so that I may reverse this state. What do you think?

----------


## gigabitbucket

I have not used the pellets, I am on androgel , which is a waste of money and my effort. My Doctor wanted me to give this time to work, I have been on this for a year with no improvement.


I did pull this from the web, hope it helps;

Special warnings about Testosterone pellets
In rare instances, Testopel pellets may be expelled due to improper insertion or infection. Contact your doctor if you notice any of the pellets coming out, or if you have an infection with redness, swelling, or pus.

Testopel can cause a buildup of fluids in the body. People with a history of heart, kidney, or liver problems should use Testopel with caution. Contact your doctor if you experience swelling.

Possible food and drug interactions when taking Testosterone pellets
If Testopel is taken with certain other drugs, the effects of either could be increased, decreased, or altered. It is especially important to check with your doctor before combining Testopel with the following:


Blood thinning drugs, such as Coumadin
Oxyphenbutazone (Oxalid, Tandearil)
Insulin 


"contact you doctor if you experience swelling", not very descriptive

----------


## ellen6940

Thanks for your reply, and insertion from the web. Perhaps some of the weight gain is water. Actually I have used a prescribed diuretic on occassion. I think I need to take on a regular basis and determine how much of these extra 10 pounds is actually water.

Let me know if you have any questions about Androgel . I am a pharmacist, so I have access to much info regarding traditional medicine.......and explains why I am seeking info regarding non-traditional testosterone pellets. My books and FDA consider the usage as investigational...and I am beginning to understand why.

----------


## kaju

diferent testerones have different esters. each one has its on side effects. You need to go to your doctor ASAP and tell him what is going on. It sounds as if you are not having good results and need to change testoterones. Not all Doctors are up on this. Some General pratitioners have no clue when it comes to this. I do not have any clue as to weather your doctor knows what he is doing. only you can assertain that. I know many women on test and do great. Some on perscription test and others on black market test. My ex was on perscription test. She did not do well on the first which was a gel and went back and she was perscribed an oral. 
Her sex drive went up she leaned out and had energy. 
her muscle tone looked great and she had a glow about her. But she also dieted every day and worked out five days a week.

----------

